# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Sypetowka - 1912

## fortheether

Hello,
   My grandfater immigrated from Russia in 1912 to the USA.  On the passenger record for him it lists his last place of residence as Sypetowka, Russia.  I can't find anything about it.  How would it be spelled in Russian?  Anyone know anything about it?  
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Бармалей

I don't really know, but that name sounds like it's Polish/Belarussian/Ukrainian -- I think all of which may have been technically considered Russia prior to WWI. That said, I googled a bit and found nothing at all. Another thing to keep in mind is that immigration officals had to deal with foreign languages they didn't understand and may very well have altered some letters, rather than do a professional-caliber transliteration job.

----------


## TATY

http://www.fallingrain.com/world/RS/52/Sipovka.html  http://www.fallingrain.com/world/RS/72/ ... herka.html

----------


## Бармалей

Is that a guess or a definitive answer TATY? What happened to the -et- in the word?

----------


## Indra

Шепетовка?

----------


## fortheether

Thank you all for the replies.  Here's the city on the passenger record:   
I guess the qualifications to record passenger data is bad handwritting.  Comparing other entries, I believe the first letter is an "S". 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## TATY

> Thank you all for the replies.  Here's the city on the passenger record:   
> I guess the qualifications to record passenger data is bad handwritting.  Comparing other entries, I believe the first letter is an "S". 
> Thank you, 
> Scott

 Can you give us more of the document so we can compare how they write other letters?

----------


## Бармалей

Any chance it's "Liptovska," which turns up about 730000 google hits? Although that's Slovakia...  ::

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Thank you all for the replies.  Here's the city on the passenger record:   
> I guess the qualifications to record passenger data is bad handwritting.  Comparing other entries, I believe the first letter is an "S". 
> Thank you, 
> Scott   Can you give us more of the document so we can compare how they write other letters?

 Here's more:   
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> Any chance it's "Liptovska," which turns up about 730000 google hits? Although that's Slovakia...

 It can be any city.  All is know is that he was born in Kiev. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Бармалей

It does look like it begins with an "L" and not an "S" to me...

----------


## fortheether

Here's a different one:   
The two top words are for my Grandfather. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## fortheether

> It does look like it begins with an "L" and not an "S" to me...

 I agree with you.  I got the city name from:   
but I think it is wrong.  With handwriting like that, if they used ocr software I can see many mistakes. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## Бармалей

> Here's a different one:   
> The two top words are for my Grandfather. 
> Thank you, 
> Scott

 Is the top word (Lublin, I think) listed as Russia or Poland or what?

----------


## fortheether

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Here's a different one:   
> The two top words are for my Grandfather. 
> Thank you, 
> Scott   Is the top word (Lublin, I think) listed as Russia or Poland or what?

 Now I don't know for a fact if the top or the last word is for him.  Still looking into it.  I can't read the last word anyway, can anyone?  They have his nationality listed as Polish and last place of residence as Russia.  But I know for a fact he was born in Kiev. 
Thank you, 
Scott

----------


## TATY

Was he Jewish by any chance? 
If he was, he would have been living in the West of the Russian empire, most likely in Ukraine or Belarus.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by fortheether  Here's a different one:   
> The two top words are for my Grandfather. 
> Thank you, 
> Scott   Is the top word (Lublin, I think) listed as Russia or Poland or what?

 Well if the first letter of the top word is an "L", then the first letter of the second word isn't... they look different

----------


## Бармалей

> Well if the first letter of the top word is an "L", then the first letter of the second word isn't... they look different

 I don't think it's the same person's writing -- the dotting of the "i" and one looks like it's more compactly written to me -- of course I'm no expert.

----------


## fortheether

> Was he Jewish by any chance? 
> If he was, he would have been living in the West of the Russian empire, most likely in Ukraine or Belarus.

 I do not know if he was Jewish.

----------


## Wowik

In Polish
Szepet

----------


## Guin

> ...
> -- А как Рио-де-Жанейро, -- возбужденно спросил Балаганов.
> -- Поедем?
> -- Ну  его к черту! -- с неожиданной злостью сказал Остап.
> -- Все это выдумка, нет никакого Рио-де-Жанейро, и Америки  нет,
> и   Европы  нет,  ничего  нет.  И  вообще  последний  город-это
> Шепетовка, о которую разбиваются волны Атлантического океана.
> -- Ну и дела! -- вздохнул Балаганов.
> -- Мне один доктор все объяснил, --  продолжал  Остап,  --
> ...

----------


## Wowik

Szepet

----------


## fortheether

[quote=Wowik]In Polish
Szepet

----------


## Wowik

> He didn't write it.

 I know - his *z* in another word looks different.  
But it is possible reason why "Sze" was replaced by "Sy".
He can read such y-like "ze" some where. 
But I think this is just a oral mutation of "Ше-" to "Ши-", "Шы-" 
There is another letter for Ш in Polish 
Ś - soft Ш 
He can use it 
Śypetowka = Шипетовка => Шепетовка in right spelling

----------

